# Wolf Fish?



## Guest

How big of a tank needed for a wolf fish???

And what do you guys recomend the red or common wolf fish??

thanks a lot.

sorry for the mixed bag of questions

what is the growth rate of the goliath african tiger fish? how are all these people buying them when they get so large...?


----------



## Sylar_92

c_granger21 said:


> 1.How big of a tank needed for a wolf fish???
> 2.What do you guys recomend the red or common wolf fish??
> thanks a lot.
> sorry for the mixed bag of questions
> 3.What is the growth rate of the goliath african tiger fish? how are all these people buying them when they get so large...?


I'll start with which type to get, if your looking for your first wolf fish you should get a red wolf. I currently own one of these monsters and their more colourful and serpent like compared to the normal
wolf fish. A red wolf fish will cap at a max size of 8" so thats why I would suggest them as a first wolf to get and they are fairly easy to maintain. You "Can" keep them in a 55gallon for life . Thing to be aware of about wolf fish are the fact that they love to sit still all day, but the red wolf fish are fairly active compared to others. 
As for the GATF, people get them cause their monsters and Iam pretty sure most people that buy them are aware that they grow huge in the home aquaria but not as large as the ones in the wild. As for the GATF's growth rate, not sure havent owned one but sure someone will answer that.


----------



## Guest

if the wolf fish lays on the bottom all day and maxes out at 8" why do you need such a large tank??? was 55gal for a SOLO red wolf fish??

and as far as how large the GATF get would they live for life in a 125gal?


----------



## Sylar_92

c_granger21 said:


> if the wolf fish lays on the bottom all day and maxes out at 8" why do you need such a large tank??? was 55gal for a SOLO red wolf fish??
> 
> and as far as how large the GATF get would they live for life in a 125gal?


 They are just like piranhas by creating alot of waste so you can over filtering could be a good idea.. Also you can keep other predatory fish with wolves but be careful when you do not all wolves like to share their space. I have mine in a 35gal and it about 3" , my red wolf currenly shares his tank with a solo red belly. I suggeted getting a larger tank to add decro because the more decro you have the more comfortable your wolf gets but if you pefer a smaller tank I only suggest a 40 as a minimum. As for keeping a solo GATF in a 125gal for life, I can see it being possible if its a male. The females are larger than the males and need a very long tank to swim around. I heard about people keeping these fish in pairs in a 2000gallon tank.


----------



## Guest

Sylar_92 said:


> if the wolf fish lays on the bottom all day and maxes out at 8" why do you need such a large tank??? was 55gal for a SOLO red wolf fish??
> 
> and as far as how large the GATF get would they live for life in a 125gal?


 They are just like piranhas by creating alot of waste so you can over filtering could be a good idea.. Also you can keep other predatory fish with wolves but be careful when you do not all wolves like to share their space. I have mine in a 35gal and it about 3" , my red wolf currenly shares his tank with a solo red belly. I suggeted getting a larger tank to add decro because the more decro you have the more comfortable your wolf gets but if you pefer a smaller tank I only suggest a 40 as a minimum. *As for keeping a solo GATF in a 125gal for life, I can see it being possible if its a male. The females are larger than the males and need a very long tank to swim around.* I heard about people keeping these fish in pairs in a 2000gallon tank.
[/quote]

From what I know about GATF and reading, they can't be sexed accurately besides the females belly being wider. 125 for life for a fish that grows to greater then a meter in length, I have to say . . . . . HELL NO. 
If you want one of these fish, and want them to reach there potential, you'll need a pond in the long run.
Bruner has one, maybe he could drop in and give his thoughts on long term housing for GATF's.
GATF info


----------



## Smoke

Instead of the GATF you can get just the ATF (Vittatus). They don't grow as big.


----------



## starbury

There is no way you can keep a gatf in a 125 for more then a few months when their really small. They get huge and are very skitish. unless your plaining on getting a 8 by 4 foot tank don't get one. I don't know where you got that info from sylar but it's wrong and you shouldn't be saying that stuff when it's clear you have no idea what your talking about. And i would go with a vittatus they don't get as big and you could get away with keeping one in a 300+ gallon for life. So like i said unless you have the proper room to keep one of these for the sake of the fish don't get one.


----------

